# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  أسهل100جملة إنجليزية تعلمها تمشيك في أي مكان

## غسان

_اليكم الجمل_ 

_مترجمه ومكتوب نطقها بالعربي_  


_--------------------------------_  

_(1) صباح الخير (قود مورنينغ)good morning_  


_(2) مساء الخير(لبعد الظهر- العصر) قود افتر نونgood afternoon_  

_(3) مساء الخير(قود ايفنيينغ)good evening_  

_(4) تصبح عبى خير(قود نايت) good night_  

_(5) مع السلامه(قود باي)good bye_  

_(6) اراك لاحقاًَ(سي يو ليتر)see you later_  

_(7) رحلة سعيده(هاف آ نايس ترب)have a nice trip_  

_(8) تشرفنا(ايم بليسيد تو ميت يو) I'm pleased to meet you_  

_(9) كيف حالك(هو ار يو)How are you?_  

_(10) بخير ,شكرا(فري ول ثانك يو)very well , thank you_  

_(11) ما اسم هذا؟ ( وت دو يو كول ذس)what do you call this_  

_(12) ما اسم ذلك؟ ( وت دو يو كول ذات)what do you call that_  

_(13) ما معنى هذا؟( وت دوز ذس مين) what does this mean_  

_(14) ما معنى ذلك؟ (وت دوز ذات مين) what does that mean_  

_(15) هل تتكلم العربيه؟( دو يو سبيك اربك)do you speak Arabic_  

_(16) هل يوجد هنا احد يتكلم العربيه؟(دوز اني ون هير سبيك اربك)_  

_Does anyone here speak Arabic_  

_(17)انا لا اجيد الانجليزيه (أي دونت سبيك متش انجليش)_  

_Idon't speak much English_  

_(18) اني فاهم(أي اندستاند)I understand_  

_(19 ) اني لست فاهم(أي دونت اندر ستاند)I don't understand_  

_(20) اعد من فضلك(بيلز ربيت ذات) Please repeat that_  

_(21) من فضلك تكلم على مهلك(كود يو سبيك مور سلولي بليز)_  

_Could you speak more slowly , please?_  

_(22) من فضلك اشر الى الجمله في الكتاب( بليز بوينت تو ذا فريز ان ذا بوك)_  

_please point to the phrase in the book_  


_(23) لحظه واحده سأبحث عنها في الكتاب( حست ا مينيت ايل (أي ول) سي اف أي كان فايند ات هى ذس بوك)_  

_just a minute I'll see if I can Find it in this book_  

_(24) من فضلك ساعدني(كان يو هلب مي بليز)can you help me , please_  

_(25) من فضلك اعطها لي( قف هت تو مي بليز)Give it to me please_  

_(26) من فضلك احضرها لى( برنق ات تو مي بليز)bring it to me please_  

_(27) اني جوعان(ايم هنقري) I'm hungry_  

_(28) اني عطشان( ايم ثيرستي)I'm thirsty_  

_(29) اني متعب( ايم تايرد)I'm tired_  

_(30) اني تائه(ايم لوست) I'm lost_  

_(31) انه امر هام( اتز امبورتنت) it's important_  

_(32) انه امر عاجل(اتز ايرجنت) it's urgent_  

_(33) بسرعه!(هاري اب) hurry up_  

_(34) لا اعرف بعد (أي دونت نو يت) I don't know yet_  

_(35) انا مار من هنا(ايم جست باسنق ثرو)I'm just passing through_  

_(36) ليس عندي أي شي اعلن عنه( أي هاف ناثنق تو ديكلير)_  

_I have nothing to declare_  

_(37) انها هديه( اتز ا جفت) it's a gift_  

_(3 هل يجب ان ادفع عن هذا( مست أي باي اون ذس) Must I pay on this_  

_(39) كم؟ (هاو متش) how much_  

_(40) اين ادفع؟(وير دو أي باي) where do I pay?_  

_(41) اين عربات الحقائب؟( وير ار ذا لاقج تروليرز)_  

_Where are the luggage trolleys?_  

_(42) اين يمكنني تحويل العملات الاجنبيه؟( وير كان أي شانج فورن كارنسي)_  

_where can I change foreign currency?_  


_(43) من فضلك حول لي هذه الى جنيهات استرلينيه؟ ( كان يو شانج ذس انتو باوندز)_  

_can you change this Into pounds?_  



_(44) اين اجد تاكسي؟ وير كان أي جت ا تاكسي؟( وير كان أي قت ا تاكسي)_  

_Where can I get a taxi?_  

_(45) اين يمكنني ان استئجر سياره؟ ( وير كان أي هير ا كار)_  

_Where can I hire a car?_  

_)46) هل تستطيع ان تحجز لي غؤفه في احد الفنادق من فضلك؟)كود يو بوك مي ا هوتيل روم. بليز)_  

_could you book me a hotel room, please?_  

_(47) اين يقع الفندق؟( وير از ذا هوتيل لوكيتد)where is the hotel lpcated ?_  

_(4 كم الثمن لكل ميل؟( وتز ذا شارج بير ميل)what's the charge per mile?_  

_(49) كم التأمين؟( وتز ذا ديبوزت)what's the deposite?_  

_(50) هذه رخصتي.( هير از ماي درايفنق ليسين)here is my Driving licence_  

_(51) اين اجد تاكسي؟( وير كان ا جت ا تاكسي)where can I get a taxi?_  

_(52) اطلب لى تاكسي من فضلك.(بليز جت مي ا تاكسي.) Please get me a taxi._  

_(53) قف هنا من فضلك.(ستوب هير ,بليز)stop here , please._  

_(54) من فضلك سق على مهلك.(كود يو درايف مور سلولي)_  

_Could you drive more slowly._  

_(55) هل تستطيع انتظاري من فضلك؟(ود يو بليز ويت فور مي)_  

_Would you please wait for me._  

_(56) اين اجد وكاله تأجير شقق مفروشه(وير كان أي فايند فورنيشد فلاتس اجنسي)_  

_where can I find a furnished – flats agency?_  

_(57) اني ابحث عن شقه بها 3 غرف.(ايم لوكنق فور ا تري روم فلات)_  

_I am looking for a 3-room flat._  

_(58) عندي حجز( هي هاف ه ريسيرفيشن)I have a reservation_  

_(59) لقج كتبت لكم الشهر الماضي(أي روت تو يو لاست منث) I wrote to you last month._  

_(60) هذا تأكيد الحجز(هير از ذا كونفيرميشن) Here is the confirmation._  

_(61) غرفه لشخص(ا سنقل روم)a single room_  

_(62) غرفه لشخصين(ا دابل روم)a double room_  

_(63) تطل على البحر(فايسنق ذا سي)facing the sea._  

_(64) تطل على الحديقه(فايسنق ذا قاردينز) facing the Gardens_  

_(65) يجب ان تكون هادئه(ات مست بي كوايت) It must be quiet_  

_(66) هل يوجد تخفيض للاطفال؟(از ذير اني ريديوشن فور تشلدرن)is there any reduction for children_  


_(67) هل تحاسب على الطفل؟(دو يو شارج فور ذا بيبي) Do you charge for the baby._  

_(6 انها غاليه جدا.(اتز تو ايكسبنسف)it's too expensive_  

_(69) هل عندك شئ ارخص؟(هافنت يو اني ثنق تشيبر)_  

_Haven't you any thing cheaper?_  

_(70) لا , انها لا تعجبني(نو أي دونت لايك ات) No,I don't like it._  

_(71)من فضلك املأ هذه الاستمارة(ود يو مايند فيلينق هن ذس ريجيستريشن فورم)_  

_would you mind filling in this Registration form?_  

_(72) من فضلك وقع هنا.(بليز ساين هير)_  

_Please sign here._  

_(73) ما رقم غرفتي.(وتس ماي روم نمبر)what's my room number_  

_اين يمكنني ترك سيارتي؟(وير كان أي ليف ماي كار) Where can I leave my car_  

_(75)لحظه واحده(جست ا مينيت)just a minute_  

_(76) هل يمكنك ان تبحث لي عن جليسة اطفال. (كان يو فايند مي ا بيبي سيتر)_  

_Can you find me a baby- sitter?_  

_(77) نسيت المفتاح في غرفتي.(ايف لفت ماي كي ان ماي روم)_  

_I've left my key in my room._  

_(7 هل اتصل بي احد تليفونيا(هاز اني ون فوند فور مي)_  

_Has anyone phoned for me_  

_(79) هل توجد رساله لي(ار ذير اني مسج فور مي)_  

_Are there any messages for me_  

_(80) سأرحل مبكرا إذا(ايم ليفينق ايرلي)I'm leaving early_  

_(81) يجب ان ارحل فورا(أي مست ليف ات فونس) I must leave at once_  

_(82) اظن انك اخطأت في حساب هذه الفاتورة(يوف ميد ا مستيك ان ذس بل. أي ثنك)_  

_you've made a mistake in this bill. I think_  


_(83) اننا في غايه الاستعجال(وير هن ا جريت هاري) We're in a great hurry._  

_(84) من فضلك انصحني بمطعم جيد(كان يو ريكومند ا قود ريستورنت)_  

_Can you recommend a good restaurant?_  

_(85) ماذا تحب ان تتناول(وت ود يو لايك)what would you Like?_  

_(86) ماذا تريد ان تشرب؟(وت ود يو لايك تو درينك؟)what would you like to Drink?_  

_(87)هل هذه الاماكن محجوزه(ار ذيس سيتس تايكن)_  

_Are these seats taken?_  

_(88) اريد قائمه الطعام والمشروبات من فضلك. (ماي ا بليز هاف ذا منيو اند ذا وين لست)_  

_May I please have the menu and the wine list?_  

_(89) نريد طبقا للاطفال من فضلك.(كان وي هاف ابليت فور ذا تشايلد بليز)_  

_Can we have a plate for the child, please?_  

_(90) اريد الحساب من فضلك .(ايد لايك ذا بل)I'd like the bill_  

_(91) احتفظ بالباقي(كيب ذا تشينج)keep the change_  

_(92) هذا ليس ما طلبته(ذاتس نوت وت أي اوردرد) That's not what I ordered_  

_(93) هل يمكنني تغيير هذا؟(ماي أي تشاينج ذس) May I change this?_  

_(94) هذا ليس نظيفا(ذس ازنت كلين)this isn't clean_  

_(95) ما اصناف الاسماك عندكم؟(وت كايند اوف سي فود دو يو هاف)_  

_What kind of seafood do you have?_  

_(96) ما اصناف اللحم عندكم؟(وت كايند اوف ميت دو يو هاف)_  

_What kind of meat do you have?_  

_(97) مسلوق(بويلد)boiled_  

_(9 مشوي(قريلد)grilled_  

_(99) ما اصناف الطيور عندكم؟(وت بولتري ديشيز دو يو سيرف)_  

_What poultry dishes do you serve?_

----------


## ajluni top

thank u Mr Gassan

very useful sentences
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

عنجد موضوع روعه
يسلموا غسان

----------


## jfx_x

مشكور

----------


## لؤلؤة الحياة

thank 
u
"ghasan" soooooooo much
for these topic

----------


## محمد العزام

thx

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## السعدوني

thanks my dear

----------


## anoucha

ثانكس :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## adel maayah

Thanksssss alot Ghassan

----------

